# Ironclad Dreadnought



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's my ironclad dreadnought these things are awesome in the codex.


----------



## Polkovnik. Ballard (Oct 15, 2008)

?


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

:laugh:

In another forum I posted this on one of the responders had a Wal-E avatar and I sorta noticed that too, 

But thats a missile launcher on top not a set of eyes.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

That's very cool. Really good paint job. Is that right arm a kinda ramming weapon? That'd be a mean punch!


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

Seismic Hammer, standard kit for the ironclad in the new codex, works like a dreadnought close combat weapon but with a bonus to damage vehicles.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Now that is just bad ass man. Fantastic work.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Wall-e!!! In the form of a dreadnaught!!! Yeepee!!!!


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

GW should take its que from this mini. Makes the CAD pics i saw look like shit.


----------



## Polkovnik. Ballard (Oct 15, 2008)

I really like that seismic hammer a lot, I've never seen that nor heard of an ironclad dreadnaught before. What are the rules/stats for that weapon? and what chapters field it?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

its in the new 5th ed marine dex.

very nice job ya done here, really like it, and for being the first one i have seen, +rep


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Lovely model, but the comparison to Wall-E is hilarious.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Sweet model, love the Seismic Hammer, + rep, are they bringing out a ironclad in the shops


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice model, love the hammer =D


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Polkovnik. Ballard said:


> ?


Made of win.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Very nice, i've seen a few conversions for the ironclad with tank tracks draped over the sides but i think yours is far more interesting. 

The seismic hammer looks boss too. I take it the launcher in the top is the two hunter-killer missiles?


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

> GW should take its que from this mini. Makes the CAD pics i saw look like shit.


Oddly enough I based it loosely on that CAD and I agree it is horrible thats why I made my own.



> I really like that seismic hammer a lot, I've never seen that nor heard of an ironclad dreadnaught before. What are the rules/stats for that weapon? and what chapters field it?


The seismic hammer is a DCCW with a bonus to damage vehicles and so far only standard codex chapters use it.



> Sweet model, love the Seismic Hammer, + rep, are they bringing out a ironclad in the shops


Not likely until second wave space marines so at least a year from now.



> I take it the launcher in the top is the two hunter-killer missiles?


You are correct sir, its standard build with the Hunter-killer missiles and assault launcher
options, in game this thing is gonna be a monster tanks and infantry beware.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

you should do a tutorial n great job +rep as its really neat n first one ive seen aswell


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Polkovnik. Ballard said:


> ?


OOOOOOOOOOOH THAT WAS BRILLIANT
but i left all my internet coupons in my other pair of pants.

but the dreadnaught is nice, the only quarrel i have is that I feel the melta sticks out too far, with a clunky and chunky piece of warfare like that, i feel everything is nicer in a neat little package, so if the melta was more ON the arm than extended out, that would really help me <3 this.
but its still a nice job regardless  feel proud.


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

impressive, designed to show the hammer head on a rammed piston?


----------



## IamI1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

:shok:... I love it. I beleive that the Seismic Hammer is a Dreadnaught CCW that gets +1 on vehicle damage table.


----------



## Hellskullz (Jul 24, 2008)

wow, not gonna lie, thats a REALLY awesome paint job!
keep up the good work ^.^


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

that's a really awesome model it almost makes me want to play SM


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

+rep for inventive representation of a seismic hammer.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I must of missed this first time round. Excellent conversion of an ironclad. 

Now that I want one in my army I need to think about how I'm going to do it, and this is certainly something to work on. Have some +rep


----------



## The Barbarian (Apr 10, 2009)

That is quite possibly the best example of an Ironclad to date. Bravo and +rep! The only thing that would make it better is to incorporate the melta into the actual hammer somehow, maybe cutting the barrel off, gluing to the back of the hammer and drilling a hole for the barrel? I could just imagine that thing smashing into a Land Raider and the Marine inside giggling as he pulled the trigger at the moment of impact...

Care to share the bitz list?


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

http://warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166307

This has a wip with pics


----------



## Searune (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice though I would have added it as an arm like the Chaos Dread CCW with the head of the hammer on the end


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Arch_inquisitor said:


> :laugh:
> 
> In another forum I posted this on one of the responders had a Wal-E avatar and I sorta noticed that too,
> 
> But thats a missile launcher on top not a set of eyes.


I was thinking more along the lines of Johnny 5 from the movie Short Curcuit with an attitude. Input, input, input. I will kick your ass.:victory:


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

> Very nice though I would have added it as an arm like the Chaos Dread CCW with the head of the hammer on the end
> Close Combat Weapon (p42 40k 5th)


I can see what you mean but if you have ever seen a post ponder in action (which is where I got the idea) you might change your mind.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

WaaaaaAAAAAAH-Lee....


----------



## Bulganzi (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats pretty bad ass! I like the hammer, nice use of bits!


----------

